# E-sense ?



## Danny

Hey everyone so stopped off at a little shop by my house today and found this e-sense juice. Never heard of it before and was curious if anyone else has tried it or seen it. The packaging is really decent and labelled better than any juice I have had to date, they give a complete compositional breakdown on the box. The label on the bottle lists ingredients and gives a number for a company called VAPE culture in south africa. I havent vaped it yet but will let everyone know how it turns out. Excuse the pics had to take them with my tablet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Do we have to Sense the E-sense pictures?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Danny

Lol forums and iOs


----------



## annemarievdh

Have never seen it or heard of it myself. But let us know what you think


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> View attachment 9649
> 
> Hey everyone so stopped off at a little shop by my house today and found this e-sense juice. Never heard of it before and was curious if anyone else has tried it or seen it. The packaging is really decent and labelled better than any juice I have had to date, they give a complete compositional breakdown on the box. The label on the bottle lists ingredients and gives a number for a company called VAPE culture in south africa. I havent vaped it yet but will let everyone know how it turns out. Excuse the pics had to take them with my tablet.
> View attachment 9650


 
Don't know them, but have seen their website: http://www.vapeculture.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Bottle is exactly the same as the Feelife juice. Which personally I dont dig at all. Could be the same thing just repackaged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny

The Inhaler said:


> Bottle is exactly the same as the Feelife juice. Which personally I dont dig at all. Could be the same thing just repackaged.


Interesting cause I see on their website they dont list e-sense only the feelife. Seems like they also get in a few USA import juices. Next time im in the simonstown area will go check out their vendor.


----------



## Metal Liz

Those looks exactly like the feellife bottles just with otger labels...  please keep us posted @Danny

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Danny

Well I tried the juice, its not too bad could only get 18mg so the throat hit is quite something for me after a few months of 9-12mg only. The flavour isnt spectacular or anything to rave about nor is it unpleasant but that may also just be the watermelon flavouring I chose. All in all at R5 a ml i am not unhappy with the purchase, if I was brave enough I would drop some on the magma but 18mg freaks me a little, almost silvering from 15 hits off a protank. I think on higher end gear the flavour would come to pieces a little bit like liqua. 
A bit concerning the whole relabel which I can only assume is exactly what it is, given the e-sense bottle similarity to feellife and the lack of listing both lines on their webpage. The marketing campaign is clever along the lines of 'e-sense makes sense, no tar, no ashtrays etc', the options for advertising jargon are endless Could even go as bad as e sense saves cents. Interesting how they are trying to penetrate the market by pitching to convenience. It may work for part of the market in the short term I guess but nothing quite beats the vapeshop experience IMO.
Overall not terrible quality and if stuck without juice always nice to know that you can stop at the neighborhood shop, I will probably sample a different flavour if I can get the right strength. For now though I still prefer my staples from the better known vendors. I was very impressed at the percent composition listing including all the chemical agents used as flavours, that ultimately made me buy the bottle to try it. When I get to it I will also find the pricing on the imports they market on their site. I mailed them but no response yet so I guess a few days till I get across to their vendor in simonstown. Will post my findings up for the community

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys, have moved this thread to General ELiquid Talk


----------



## Sparrow

Hi Guys

I am new to Vaping and bought a twisp at first before exploring different options anyway back to the thread. I caught one the owners of E-sense doing a promotion in town, Googled them and this thread came up. He have said that it is a proprietary mix where they have gone for a 70VG and 30PG mix apparently they went to China to find the best supplier which taken them over a year to produce.

They sell loads other products their store apparently and i hear they opening a factory store in Epping. They got SpaceJam and some other premium liquids that they import as well unfortunately over my budget, but must say admit I bought a cappuccino and pace (energy drink) in the E-sense range and for R50 a 10ml its great to know there's good reasonable priced liquid out there conveniently . They also appraently have loads of Mods for cheap nothing I can remember as I like it plain and simple.

Checked out the bottles as well, I think its like a standard bottle out of china loads brands look the same, I also bought a Zodiac liquid which looked similar to FeelLife and one my family brought me some on their travels and the bottles look the same, guess the all use the same plastic supplier lol.

Anyway this my two cents, from an amateur vapor!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD

So 3 weeks ago, on one of my stops in Vanrhynsdorp (Turks Delight, at the Shell petrol station) I saw they stocked the E-sense range and decided to give a 10ml of Smooth Tobacco a go.








I got it in 8mg and all I can say is WOW  I paid 45 bucks for the 10ml and I can almost not tell the difference between this 'Smooth Tobacco' and VapeKing's VK4 12mg. Its a great RY4.
I've since then, been vaping that as a ADV, along side my TopQ VT and thoroughly enjoying it.
When I stop there tomorrow again, I plan on buying everything they have on hand  

Ive tried the strawberry one as well, also 8mg which was a little sweet for an ADV for me but vaped great as a flavor breaker.



Okay bye bye now 


EDIT: Oh yes  that's right, I said Vanrhynsdorp Even that little town has vapers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> So 3 weeks ago, on one of my stops in Vanrhynsdorp (Turks Delight, at the Shell petrol station) I saw they stocked the E-sense range and decided to give a 10ml of Smooth Tobacco a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in 8mg and all I can say is WOW  I paid 45 bucks for the 10ml and I can almost not tell the difference between this 'Smooth Tobacco' and VapeKing's VK4 12mg. Its a great RY4.
> I've since then, been vaping that as a ADV, along side my TopQ VT and thoroughly enjoying it.
> When I stop there tomorrow again, I plan on buying everything they have on hand
> 
> Ive tried the strawberry one as well, also 8mg which was a little sweet for an ADV for me but vaped great as a flavor breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay bye bye now
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yes  that's right, I said Vanrhynsdorp Even that little town has vapers!


Lol, we even have a few vapers in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

On the other hand, FeelLife will not even say what VG-PG mix they use.


----------



## DoubleD

Cat said:


> On the other hand, FeelLife will not even say what VG-PG mix they use.



This ejuice is pretty thick, so I'm guessing at very least its a 60/40 VG/PG but 70/30 VG/PG looks to be about right as Sparrow has stated.



Andre said:


> Lol, we even have a few vapers in Koringberg.


----------



## KB_314

I've never tried this juice but I met one of the owners (of VapeCulture) the other day when I bought some SpaceJam and Drakes Vapes from him. A stand-up guy, very helpful, who I found via this forum. We had a chat - he explained to me that they are not focussing too much on the imported premium juices (like the SpaceJam they used to stock), and are instead pushing E-sense (their own juice) but it is aimed at a slightly different market. Less for enthusiasts and hobbyists and more for very casual vapers who may want a more cost-effective solution to things like Twisp juices. It's effectively geared at a "7Eleven" market - actually, they are based in the Hadjidakis (7Eleven) building in CT. I see this juice and some of their starter kits in every 7Eleven I stop at now. One of these days curiosity will get the better of me and I'll give their juice a try. Good to know that their RY4 has been rated as good on the forum so maybe will give it a shot at some point. I'm quite impressed that they specify ingredients and PG/VG ratio, and even more impressed that it's a high VG blend. (In my rather short experience, cheaper juices are often high in PG because they require less flavourings which is apparently where much of the costs lie)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

http://www.takealot.com/e-sence-full-30ml-e-liquid-range-18mg/PLID32847844


www.vapeculture.co.za, dysfunctional website, most page links broken / 404 error, no information about ejuices, just unlinked images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

KB_314 said:


> Good to know that their RY4 has been rated as good on the forum so maybe will give it a shot at some point. I'm quite impressed that they specify ingredients and PG/VG ratio, and even more impressed that it's a high VG blend. (In my rather short experience, cheaper juices are often high in PG because they require less flavourings which is apparently where much of the costs lie)



I agree, I was also impressed by the list of ingredients. Looking at it now, you can see it actually has a higher PG content.




But the juice is fairly thick and vapor production is great, so I'm a bit confused on the ratio  Someone more in the 'know' should chime in here and set us straight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Cat said:


> http://www.takealot.com/e-sence-full-30ml-e-liquid-range-18mg/PLID32847844
> 
> 
> www.vapeculture.co.za, dysfunctional website, most page links broken / 404 error, no information about ejuices, just unlinked images.




Ive found more info on they're Facebook page _ https://www.facebook.com/esense.za?fref=ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

New website is better and e-sense juice is there. http://esense.co.za/ 

@DoubleD , thanks for the pic of the ingredients. Saved in my DIY / NET / recipe folder. Very interesting. Ginger extract is on my list of extracts for use with NETs /DIY tobacco juices. Nutmeg not on the list, i thought about it, but...hmm. i must find out what is Labdanum and Tolu Balsam. Third from last on the list, "Alkaloid", i suppose that is synthetic WTA (something Tobacco Alkaloids.) Nicotine is an alkaloid but WTA is other alkaloids that also provide the narcotic effects of smoking tobacco, and the sort-of "ash taste". 
Tobacco Absolute seems to be the basis of most non-NET tobacco ejuice flavours. Tobacco distillate. Traditionally sourced from Bulgaria but now from China; Dekang uses it in their tobacco juices, they even have their own tobacco farm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Most of the ingredients other than the PG and VG listed probably has a PG base. Think you can safely assume a PG content of 70%.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Most of the ingredients other than the PG and VG listed probably has a PG base. Think you can safely assume a PG content of 70%.


Thanks @Andre - that's closer to what I'd have expected. Still though, good that they list the ingredients where so many don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bobby

Hi guys .. does anyone know ,where about in durban i can get the esense liquid from ?? ... i thoroughly enjoy the liquid but cant seem to find it anywhere .. thanks


----------



## gertvanjoe

The local shop around the corner also sells it here , was wary of it but maybe I should try it


----------



## blujeenz

Bobby said:


> Hi guys .. does anyone know ,where about in durban i can get the esense liquid from ?? ... i thoroughly enjoy the liquid but cant seem to find it anywhere .. thanks



@Bobby you could probably give their head office a call to find out, they dont have a very high public visibility but they are everywhere.
They are in PnPay bottle stores , Spar behind the cigarette counter and at least 2 small tobacconists in my area.
*Contact Us*

VapeCulture PTY LTD Hadjidakis Group Building
 Corner Cochrane Avenue and Gunners Circle, Epping 1 7460
(021) 535 1766
info@esense.co.za
Monday to Friday 8am to 5pm


----------



## picautomaton

I see e-sense has been usurped by the Twisp machine. PnP Liquor is now selling the Twisp range. I wonder what happened to e-sense.


----------

